# my 2 new fosters



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

I have 2 new fosters, that makes 11 dogs here,but Benji will be going to his new home in 2 weeks, and one of my new fosters will be going to a new foster home in 2 weeks, so that will get me back down to 9. So its chaos here. My new fosters come with stories. Phoebe is an owner turn in she is 8 years old and in CHF and has luxatting patellas, so bad she can barely walk and she weighs 10 pounds and should weigh 6 pounds She has to take 4 pills a day, some of them 3x's per day. Her owner was going to put her down because she isn't home a lot to give her , her medication, but luckily someone talked her into giving her to rescue.
My other new foster is Gucci. He was brought to our shelter as an owner turn in. His owners wrote a letter about him. It say's--My name is Gucci, I am a 7 year old maltese. My parents aren't able to care for me anymore so I'm looking for a new home. I don't mind children and I love people. I like to be picked up and held, cuddling on the sofa and sleeping in your bed, I am old though so cataracts and arthritis are issues. My mom and dad could not get me to a vet so they don't my medical history. My teeth seem healthy but I won't eat hard dog food and soft dog food makes me sick. My mom and dad cooked me chicken, rice and mixed veggies. I hope I find a good home. I just want someone who loves me as much as I love them. I am subject to your will. Love Gucci
[attachment=61097:IMG_0374.JPG]
[attachment=61096:IMG_0375.JPG]


----------



## moshi melo (Jul 2, 2009)

Phoebe and Gucci are precious and so lucky to have you!! Bless your heart Cindy for fostering them and all the others you have in your loving home!


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

You and all the other fosters are such angels to these babies. Thank you for taking in two more.


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Thanks for taking on these special kids even though your house is full. Wish we had many more like you. Hugs,Edie


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

OMG!! I want them both ~ :wub: 

They are lovely. Gucci reminds me of my foster, Raul. And Phoebe so reminds me of my wee little Coby. 

Gosh, to those who, will actually open their hearts, it doesn't get any better than these two. :dancing banana:


----------



## bellasmummy (Apr 8, 2009)

Hiya

I read this on your facebookthis morning, i love the pic. I didnt realised u did forstering. It takes a very specialperson i thinktobe able to do that! Both babies are lucky to have found a home with you, i hope it wont be long until they are both in nice new forever homes :wub:


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Aw, they are both cute as can be! Thank you for being their angel and coming to their rescue! You Rock!

Linda


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

They are darling babies.........Thank you for taking care of them. I cannot imagine how hard it would be to have to give up your baby because you were no long able to take care of her. That was hard to read and she wrote a letter to go with the baby. Sad, but to know there are people like you that take care of them until they get their forever home is heartwarming. Thank You!!!! :wub:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

They are darling babies.........Thank you for taking care of them. I cannot imagine how hard it would be to have to give up your baby because you were no long able to take care of her. That was hard to read and she wrote a letter to go with the baby. Sad, but to know there are people like you that take care of them until they get their forever home is heartwarming. Thank You!!!! :wub:

Sorry for the double post...............


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Cindy, thank you for taking these sweet "throw away" babies. It so breaks my heart to hear how owners just don't want them anymore.
What sweeties and so deserving of a new home and new Mom and Dad that will love them and WANT to keep them.

Marsha


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

They're so sweet.I know what it is to have to give meds many times per day. I had a cocker w/ CHF so he needed meds 3x per day and a German shepherd that had a heart murmur also needed meds 3x per day,plus their last couple of years I had to cook food for them,they wouldn't eat dogfood. I had both to do at the same time. It can be time consuming but I would never consider euthanizing fo rmy own convenience,
So glad they're safe.
Did Gucci come fom an owner in Naples? I know a couple that divorced in Naples and her dog was named Gucci,a male about that age,her life was a real mess so her 3 dogs suffered for it.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Aww, Cindy. How lucky Gucci and Phoebe are. God bless you all.
xoxoxoxoxo


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

QUOTE (michellerobison @ Jan 24 2010, 11:56 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=876844


> They're so sweet.I know what it is to have to give meds many times per day. I had a cocker w/ CHF so he needed meds 3x per day and a German shepherd that had a heart murmur also needed meds 3x per day,plus their last couple of years I had to cook food for them,they wouldn't eat dogfood. I had both to do at the same time. It can be time consuming but I would never consider euthanizing fo rmy own convenience,
> So glad they're safe.
> Did Gucci come fom an owner in Naples? I know a couple that divorced in Naples and her dog was named Gucci,a male about that age,her life was a real mess so her 3 dogs suffered for it.[/B]


Gucci came from a shelter in Tampa that these people adopted him from, then they turned him into Brevard county shelter where i live. At least my shelter called me as soon as he was turned in, because they knew it would be hard to get him adopted with cataracts. So he was only there a couple of hours.


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

Thank you so much for saving those precious souls! They are too cute - these stories always make me so sad. But I know they'll find great homes and be happy once again!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

May God bless you many times over for taking these precious wee ones and giving them the TLC they so deserve!


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

QUOTE (Maidto2Maltese @ Jan 25 2010, 12:20 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=877207


> May God bless you many times over for taking these precious wee ones and giving them the TLC they so deserve![/B]


Yes.... bless you!!! :wub: 

I hope you find them wonderful furever homes before too long...  :thumbsup:


----------

